# Travel Carrier for Cockatiel



## moom (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi 

I am thinking of getting a carrier for my Tiel, I was thinking of purchasing the Trixie Bird Carrier  Has anyone used this? Is it any good? I can't help but feel that the bird will just peck through that mesh front.

Thanks 
Lou
xx


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

It really depends on your bird's habits. Zoe would peck through that before we even left the house, however Panda would sit on the perch and complain the entire time..


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*travel carrier*

It LOOKS really nice. Since it is especially made for birds, do you think the mesh would be resistant to chewing? It does seem like a cockatiel could be able to chew a hole in it. When I take Bennie to the vet, I put him in a small pet carrier. It is hard plastic with a wire grate in the front. There is no perch; I just put paper towels or cloth in the bottom for him to grip, and for "poops." But I don't leave him in there for longer trips.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2015)

My tiel chewed the crap out of the mesh in my little carrier and now the mesh look HORRIBLE unfortunately... and he wasn't even in the carrier for long periods of time. I still don't have a decent carrier.


----------



## moom (Nov 10, 2014)

*Hmmm*



shaenne said:


> It really depends on your bird's habits. Zoe would peck through that before we even left the house, however Panda would sit on the perch and complain the entire time..


Yes Cocky is a little chewer, he loves anything he can chew, paper and wood are his fave....


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*travel carrier*

Wow, I guess it would be next to impossible to make a safe mesh that could resist a 'tiel's powerful little beak! My Meshach bit right through my thumbnail once. She was not a vicious bird in any way, but she got trapped between the wall and a piece of furniture and was terrified. I reached in to rescue her and she nailed my thumb. I pulled her out safely. When I saw the blood on my thumbnail, like most of you would, I immediately was concerned that SHE was injured. Then I realized that it was MY blood. She was fine.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

I've had a very similar one for a very long time and for what it's worth, my tiel hasn't destroyed it - he prefers chewing on the wooden perch.

Beware the cockatiel's tail is too long and will bend while inside, but it's comfortable enough for vet trips etc, just watch that he isn't actually eating it!


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

This is the one I have by the way http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/birds/bird_cages_and_accessories/transportation_and_safety/278200


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Personally I'd be wary of the mesh, but at the same time, it SHOULD be robust enough for a cockatiel. 

I'm conflicted, heh.


----------



## Aitch (Aug 30, 2015)

Our sweet departed boy Lars Ulrich had that carrier, he really liked it and never chewed it (but he wasn't much of a chewing kind of tiel). We used to love it when he settled himself in, he would turn himself around a few times to get his tail arranged nicely and it always sounded like there was some wild party going on in there. Once he got himself comfy, he would peer out the mesh door commenting on everything he saw. Am not sure it would be good for long trips, but for vet's visits or going on little trips, it is just fine. Wipes clean easily and the perch is quite sturdy.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I have a really small cage as a carrier. I'll take a photo of it tomorrow, but yeah it's just a small white cage that I got for like $10. I would seriously question the morals of someone who would actually keep a bird in such a cage, but it makes for a fantastic carrier.

Edit: I just did a quick google image search for "small bird cage" and found it lol.

http://www.4pets-store.co.uk/Small_Bird_Cages/Rainforest_RC_Panama_White_Bird_Cage


----------



## Colorguarder08 (Sep 13, 2014)

I use a cat carrier. If I don't have a cat carrier on hand I use the hospital cage.


----------



## Thebeesknees (Nov 12, 2015)

I don't know if you're looking for ideas, but Wiley's carrier is basically a giant picnic basket! with enough room for his wingspan and tail, but not enough space to actually fly in. He doesn't like travelling in a proper small cage, but seems to feel very safe in his basket, and is very relaxed while travelling in it. I think it's a lot to do with the fact that he can see everything, but the small size of the holes helps him feel secure and hidden. I make sure to include toys and lots of millet to nibble on--as well as something he can perch on, that's hardly off the floor. Unless we're outdoors or on the move in a car--he doesn't stay in it very long. It's _solely_ a travel enclosure.


----------



## crow (Sep 5, 2015)

I really like that Trixie carrier as well. I wanted to buy it for my Elvis, because he is so frustrated he can't see much from inside of his current carrier. But he is old and doesn't have great balance, so I'm afraid he would fall of the perch when the cage moves.


----------

